# Healthy Helpings Eight Week Weight Management Programme



## Donald (Mar 8, 2012)

I Received A Letter today I'm on the course from next month I have never heard of the course and was told of it at my last review and it only goes ahead when they have enough numbers and it is local so no travelling so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## gail1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Donald sounds interesting keep us posted as to how you get on


----------



## cherrypie (Mar 8, 2012)

Where is the venue Donald?

I did see this one, might be the same or something similar.


http://www.brechinadvertiser.co.uk/..._management_programme_at_stracathro_1_1916629


----------



## Donald (Mar 8, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Where is the venue Donald?
> 
> I did see this one, might be the same or something similar.
> 
> ...



I'm in the Grampian area just the other side of Aberdeen it seems similar but the one I'm going to is only for one hour and explaining food labels portion sizes and importance of Fluids and meal ideas not sure what Else  and for eight weeks.The Venue is our Local Academy


----------



## Donald (Mar 8, 2012)

gail1 said:


> Donald sounds interesting keep us posted as to how you get on



Will Do Gail


----------



## Donald (Apr 18, 2012)

OK update here list of what I can except 

Session 1 Introductory session
Session 2 Healthy eating part 1
Session 3 Healthy eating part 2
Session 4 Physical Activity
Session 5 Meal planning
Session 6 reading labels
Session 7 fluids + alcohol
Session 8 looking ahead

so we will see how things progress in the next few weeks


----------



## Caroline (Apr 18, 2012)

I hope you enjoy the course. It sounds usefull. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry Donald only just seem this 

I hope you get out of the course what you need good luck


----------



## Donald (Apr 18, 2012)

The First was yesterday was Introducing ourselves and what is coming up. I'm interested in the next sessions to see what they say about different foods and portion control.


----------



## Donald (Apr 18, 2012)

Steff said:


> Sorry Donald only just seem this
> 
> I hope you get out of the course what you need good luck



Thanks steff  the person giving the course brought out a cone shaped thing and said this is a pound of fat   hemm nice was my thought


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2012)

Donald said:


> Thanks steff  the person giving the course brought out a cone shaped thing and said this is a pound of fat   hemm nice was my thought



Eww its good to see things visually sometimes though gives more of a shock factor, its good your having 8 sessions though when I did my course(X-PERT) it was only 5 sessions your seems to be much more thorough.


----------



## Donald (Apr 25, 2012)

Right week 2 

It started with what is regarded as a portion and then we were given a A4 sheet with the eatwell plate on it and how it was divided up Fruit & vegetables meat,fish and alternatives, bread, cereals, rice,pasta and potatoes, milk and dairy products we were told of how much of each in any combination on the plate.She Said which of the products were slow release of energy

That was part 1 part 2 next week and we were also given a 5 a day leaflet standard stuff .

It was not until I got home that I thought about people with intolerances but that is a different kettle of fish.


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2012)

Donald said:


> Right week 2
> 
> It started with what is regarded as a portion and then we were given a A4 sheet with the eatwell plate on it and how it was divided up Fruit & vegetables meat,fish and alternatives, bread, cereals, rice,pasta and potatoes, milk and dairy products we were told of how much of each in any combination on the plate.
> 
> ...



See these things make you think eh Donald,hope the next part of the course goes well xx


----------



## Donald (Apr 25, 2012)

Steff said:


> See these things make you think eh Donald,hope the next part of the course goes well xx



Yes it does it is good that it is more visual which is better then seeing things on a board


----------

